# Coworkers



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

> _*Bossy Brat*_. Closely related to Sudden Commanders in Chief  is this garden variety of TOT, who can remind you of your old schoolyard  days. They are more demonstrative about what they want you to do,  without authority. Of course if anyone is acting like a bully, or  unlawful in any way, you should report their actions to their supervisor  or to Human Resources. But in many cases, you will find this bossiness  to be irritating, stressful or unproductive, not necessarily  lawsuit-worthy. And so your first effort should be to communicate,  especially since this person has no technical authority over you.



Ah, thank you!  How timely!  8D


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

And the book makes a great Christmas gift for the boss who has everything


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

Well, actually my boss isn't the problem, it's my co-worker who thinks he can be bossy.   Even if he did know everything that there was to know in the world, it would be hard to expect everyone would know as much as him.  It must be so frustrating when he's so perfect and everyone else is so flawed!  lol  I wonder what his reaction would be if he got that on his desk one day.... lol   I've brought baking several times to work and even offered him some, but apparently he has a great aversion to baking as he refuses every time, saying he "doesn't like it."  

By the way, how heavy is that book, and could it be suspended for a time from the ceiling for a time with fishing line until released to land on his tough skull?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

The newage people would reframe the rude co-worker as being a gift from the universe to help  others detach from their own egos.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

lol  Well, what if I've just recently been reattached to my ego?  lol


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

You would just need some angel therapy and a few tarot readings


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

...  Angel therapy??  I've heard of tarot cards...  lol  I don't use that equipment for therapy...  I use an anvil from ACME...


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

angel therapy - The Skeptic's Dictionary - Skepdic.com


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

http://www.acmeanvil.net/


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

Let the healing begin   I think the cake server there, along with a chocolate cake, would be good for a few sessions of high-caloric therapy.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: How to Tame Difficult, Childish Coworkers*

Yes, I was very disappointed that they don't sell anvils when that's what their website title is....  False advertising is what it is!  

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

Oh cool... They made this my thread about my bad day at work!  Thanks admins!! 8)

I've been trying to deal with _{someone}_ at work, whose behaviours seem to be getting worse and worse, and had a bad Monday night and not a very good day on Tuesday. But at least I have Tues/Wed off.  I forwarded this issue to my manager (again), though, and my manager says he is working together with _{the other person's}_ manager to see if they can come up with any solutions.  It's the second time for me telling my manager about this person's behaviour, and I am not the only one complaining about this person.  I am really lucky to have such a supportive manager.  If this _{person}_ gets in my face one more time, though, I'm probably just going to go straight to HR.

So anyways I was crying when I left work, and then had trouble sleeping because I kept soaking my pillow in my tears...  So I got up at around 12:30 am or something and tried to distract myself on the interwebz...

And then yesterday I felt all fuzzy-headed all day because I got up too early because I couldn't sleep in either.

Today I'm nearly my normal self.

Sorry about that earlier thread title which wasn't very nice to post for some people.  I just felt really raw.  And thank you admins for pulling it because you thought I might have said too many exposing things.  I hope this thread is more appropriate?  

Shooting myself in the foot again when I'm trying to reach out for help....  *sigh*


----------

